
The Ruthless Overlords Of Silicon Valley - vrikhter
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/03/11/the-robber-barons-of-silicon-valley.html
======
rdl
Heh, he criticizes silicon valley for "indifference to copyright" for being
actively against SOPA/PIPA? I think it's more like "acutely aware of how
overzealous copyright law extension will doom the world."

The only issues which are legitimate are corporate governance -- the dual
class share and other voting structures of Google, Facebook, etc. In practice,
they're that way because public market investors (and boards of public
companies) are basically incompetent at exercising effective oversight, so a
smart CEO/founder is a lot less objectionable than a random selection of
pension fund representatives. I'd prefer a world with working boards.

It's also kind of indefensible for boards to keep such huge piles of cash
(>$100b at Apple alone), and for some kinds of executive compensation
decisions (at failing companies, or in the form of golden parachutes).
Defective corporate governance is not a silicon valley specific problem,
though.

